# Sat Nav



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

I am driving from Derbyshire in the UK to Portugal:car: in about 6/7 weeks time. Is there a particular satnav that you would recommend for European travel. I have an old TomTom one that isn't Europe wide and it has sent me up many a dead end road even here in the UK so wondering if there is something better than a more uptodate tom tom out there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mehereathome said:


> I am driving from Derbyshire in the UK to Portugal:car: in about 6/7 weeks time. Is there a particular satnav that you would recommend for European travel. I have an old TomTom one that isn't Europe wide and it has sent me up many a dead end road even here in the UK so wondering if there is something better than a more uptodate tom tom out there.


You can get up to date tomtom´s for EUROPE,. Hva e look at Halfords or Amazon.
We bought out TOMTOM Go LIve 1005 from Amazon


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you find the newer TomTom's mapping is better now? My TomTom one has been great for what I wanted but it has sent me along some very strange routes and very round about ways to get places, luckily I have a good sense of direction so got back out of it. I have wondered if a Garmin or Navstar or other system is better.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

we have a built in sat nav with our car.....and we have bought a tomtom!!! I know I can reply on it and provided you update it periodically it will give little trouble
Of course when oneway systems are changed to the opposite direction at short notice ....NO satnav can cope!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Use a TomTom QXL here, no real problems at all, driving down you really don't need one if France it's E402, E502, E5, E80 all the way to Portugal, one thing you should be careful of none of the Sat Navs seem to have yet been updated with the Portuguese electronic toll roads Portal Tráfego


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

Well an updated Tom Tom it will be then. Am going to drive to Plymouth, go across on ferry into Santander and down that way.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Two choices Santander to Valladolid pick up E80 cross border at Vilar Formoso (stop over in Salamanca lovely city) then two more choices southern route through Guarda, Castelo Branco, Tomar or Coimbra then south
Or if you'd like to see a bit, well a lot of Portugal
Santander to Leon then Ourense but you can then cross at Braganca, Chaves, Moncao, Tui and then south theres a few other crossing but these have major roads south.
Santander don't be fooled by the "local friends" telling you to pull in because you've a flat or anything like that.


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Two choices Santander to Valladolid pick up E80 cross border at Vilar Formoso (stop over in Salamanca lovely city) then two more choices southern route through Guarda, Castelo Branco, Tomar or Coimbra then south
> Or if you'd like to see a bit, well a lot of Portugal
> Santander to Leon then Ourense but you can then cross at Braganca, Chaves, Moncao, Tui and then south theres a few other crossing but these have major roads south.
> Santander don't be fooled by the "local friends" telling you to pull in because you've a flat or anything like that.


Thanks for that - no I am having the car fully serviced before I leave and I won't be stopping for anybody. Am planning on getting off at Santander and then not stop in Spain and straight into top end of Portugal. Stay overnight there and then take the coast road down. Don't want to waste to much time as will have a cat and two dogs in the car with me so want to get there as reasonably quickly as possible, mainly for the cat and then can spend the rest of my life exploring Portugal at leisure!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mehereathome said:


> Well an updated Tom Tom it will be then. Am going to drive to Plymouth, go across on ferry into Santander and down that way.



We do the Santander route twice a year and the journey is very pleasant and easy.

7.5 hours from the ferry to Rio Maior (between Santarem in the west and Caldas da Rainha in the East)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wasn't meaning car services, warning you about *thieves* who operate on outskirts of Santander


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> I wasn't meaning car services, warning you about *thieves* who operate on outskirts of Santander


Hiya, yes sorry did realize that's what you meant - just meant I am having a good service to make sure it doesn't break down on the way and I am forced to stop. Will fill up with petrol before I leave UK.


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> We do the Santander route twice a year and the journey is very pleasant and easy.
> 
> 7.5 hours from the ferry to Rio Maior (between Santarem in the west and Caldas da Rainha in the East)


Oh, that's good to know, actually if it is only just over 7 hours will probably just get there as going to be in the Caldas da Rainha area (hopefully). It is a long drive but I've done longer and it means I can get the cat out of her crate and settled faster. Do you mind if I ask you when you get off at Santander which route do you take - I understand some of the roads are toll roads now, not sure how much they are but frankly don't mind paying it if it is a faster route (things I do for my animals).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's do able but not recommended with one person driving, don't forget time ferry arrives, if you have no idea where your going to stay


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> It's do able but not recommended with one person driving, don't forget time ferry arrives, if you have no idea where your going to stay


Will have a place sorted out before I come so will have somewhere to go to. I once drove to Edinburgh and back in a day (from midlands) and from Nova Scotia to Toronto (one way) in Canada!!! If I've had a good sleep on the ferry I should be fine, I am going to get a cabin so can get my head down - if I don't feel it is do able then I will stop somewhere.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Still a long way, I posted the Portuguese electronic toll roads, as you have a UK car your supposed to pre pay or rent a "box", give me your planed route and I'll put all information up.


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Still a long way, I posted the Portuguese electronic toll roads, as you have a UK car your supposed to pre pay or rent a "box", give me your planed route and I'll put all information up.


Haven't actually planned a route out yet as only sold house two days ago so all kicked into gear considerably faster than I expected. These toll roads sound as if they could be a bit of a pain in the derriere. Assumed they would just be a case of roll up, go through the toll booth, pay your dues and away you go. Will let you know.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Use a TomTom QXL here, no real problems at all, driving down you really don't need one if France it's E402, E502, E5, E80 all the way to Portugal, one thing you should be careful of none of the Sat Navs seem to have yet been updated with the Portuguese electronic toll roads Portal Tráfego


hate to disagree but our TomTom was showing the A22 as a toll road last week - maybe it's just a matter of getting the latest map?

jeff


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

loonytoon said:


> hate to disagree but our TomTom was showing the A22 as a toll road last week - maybe it's just a matter of getting the latest map?
> 
> jeff


Hi Jeff - what model of Tom Tom do you have?


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

mehereathome said:


> Hi Jeff - what model of Tom Tom do you have?


it's an old GO 710 but i update the maps regularly - as these are the same as all the TomTom maps then you should not have a problem with any model

jeff


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting I'd updated last week and my local still not showing, are TomTom making any note about electronic nature or just it's a toll road?

mehereathome, that's the problem the electronic toll roads I posted don't have traditional ticket & pay booths, for a foreign registered car see here on how to pay http://www.visitportugal.com/NR/exeres/D1F46576-727B-42CA-BA69-C33AFBA3D81C,frameless.htm
Whether you do or not personal choice, they don't appear to be currently chasing foreign drivers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting I'd updated last week and my local still not showing, are TomTom making any note about electronic nature or just it's a toll road?

mehereathome, that's the problem the electronic toll roads I posted don't have traditional ticket & pay booths, for a foreign registered car see here on how to pay http://www.visitportugal.com/NR/exeres/D1F46576-727B-42CA-BA69-C33AFBA3D81C,frameless.htm
Whether you do or not personal choice, they don't appear to be currently chasing foreign drivers


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Interesting I'd updated last week and my local still not showing, are TomTom making any note about electronic nature or just it's a toll road?
> 
> mehereathome, that's the problem the electronic toll roads I posted don't have traditional ticket & pay booths, for a foreign registered car see here on how to pay Visit Portugal - Electronic tolls
> Whether you do or not personal choice, they don't appear to be currently chasing foreign drivers


it just toll me it was a toll road - no differentiation

jeff


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

cheers, I'll try another update


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

loonytoon said:


> it just toll me it was a toll road - no differentiation
> 
> jeff


i've just done a route from faro to Alte - warning came up about toll road and it takes me via the A22 - the only other toll road round there is the A2 which the route does not take me on. unfortunately it does not tell me exactly which is the toll road so i can only presume it means the A22.

i'm guessing here but the only thing i can think of to explain the discrepancy between updates is that i subscribe to the quarterly map update service - maybe this is more up to date than other updates?

jeff


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

That is very helpful, thank you very much, not a lot of money so will get that sorted and then I don't have to worry wherever I go. Just as soon pay and get it sorted, don't want to be in trouble minute I arrive in country!!! And knowing my luck I'd be the one they would chase.


----------



## travis2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mehereathome said:


> Will fill up with petrol before I leave UK.


Can I suggest you wait until you get to Spain before you fill your tank - it's much cheaper.

You may find my account of driving down of interest :- myweb.tiscali.co.uk/davelee/driving_to_Portugal.html


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

My Fred has had a Tom Tom Go300 for about five years and has never updated the maps. During that time we have travelled up and down Portugal normally four times a year and have never had a problem. 

We have just got a new Garmin 205 because the battery on the Tom Tom is now getting a little tired and if we don't drive with it plugged in it just goes of. With luck the Garmin will be as good as his old Tom Tom.

Krystyna


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

travis2 said:


> Can I suggest you wait until you get to Spain before you fill your tank - it's much cheaper.
> 
> You may find my account of driving down of interest :- myweb.tiscali.co.uk/davelee/driving_to_Portugal.html


Hi, that was really interesting reading your driving to Portugal blog - might keep one myself on way down. I am not going to go into France going to go on your dreaded Santander ferry. I am moving there so am going to have two dogs and a howling cat in tow. Getting a cabin on the ferry so I can get some sleep and hoping to be able to get off ferry and drive straight to where I am going. I am sure after driving with my beasties all four of us will be glad to get where we are going and if the toll roads are faster that's what we will take - have a friend near to where I am going that lives there and are going to map me out a route as well. Am spraying a relaxant on the cats bedding as well so don't want her to be exposed to it for to long - it's harmless but she is older so sooner we get there and she can get back to herself the better. I have done a couple of sole 24 hour drives so sure a 9 hour one won't be a struggle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Couple of things to remember, apart from headlight deflectors

Spain reguires you to carry spare pair of glasses if glasses needed for driving, a Spanish car requires *2* warning triangles, although *not* a requirement for other regs sensible to comply, reflective jackets for each occupant, which must be in car cabin *not* boot. Indicate when overtaking and returning, don't cross solid white lines both are on the spot fine-able offences.

Portugal 1 warning triangle, reflective jackets and solid white lines as Spain. Spare bulbs and tools to fit although I don't know anyone who does carry them.

Dogs should either be in boot area with a metal grill separating or fitted with* dog seat belts* Spain, Portugal dogs must be restrained in a moving vehicle.


----------

